# Occupy Bohemian Grove!



## Taylor (Jan 13, 2012)

im sure alot of you folks might be tired of occupy- but i just had this idea that it would be really badass to occupy the bohemian grove site or at least the parking lot or woods around it..I already realize theres tons of security but i still think it would be awesome, more of a dream than anything else..but that doesnt mean i wouldnt be down for it if there were enough people involved..i dunno, am i the only one who thinks this would be badass/hillarious??They would obviously know why we chose this spot!

i guess this also depends on whether or not a person believes the "theories" or not..

So i havent posted anything in a while or maybe ever, and im interested in what others think of this, and im prepared to listen to pretentious people try to knock this idea, even though i can't promise i'll take your commment into consideration..there's tons of know-it-alls on tons of forums, but i dont have any respect for or give any validity or merit to people who act like they are sooo smart and their opinion is more than just that...that being said, i still like a good discussion and seeing things from everyones point of view, because i learn alot more and end up making pretty good decisions after its been mulled over..Personally, i'd like to set the whole place on fire, but thats probably not a well thought out strategy. i'd like to think that just because im dreaming doesnt mean it couldnt actually happen, so this is just a brainstorm for a possible plan, and that also relies on how many poeple would be devoted to this. Not to say i always agree with "safety in numbers" but im sure most of you can understand why it takes more than one or a few people to occupy and devise goals that are easier to obtain with more people power.

anyways, anybody got any feedback?


----------



## Teko (Jan 13, 2012)

nigga thats private land, you would wind up getting shot.
and why do it for the fun of it? why not for the cause and effect of your actions?


----------



## frzrbrnd (Jan 13, 2012)

abstracted said:


> why not for the cause and effect of your actions?


personally, i like the idea of letting the rich know that, even in their little playhouses, they are not safe from the 99%.


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 14, 2012)

frzrbrnd said:


> personally, i like the idea of letting the rich know that, even in their little playhouses, they are not safe from the 99%.


 
they know that, that's why they've stocked up on guns and ammo to shoot your dirty ass.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Jan 14, 2012)

i honestly have no idea what the security around bohemian grove is like, but i imagine it's nothing like the hype that conspiracy theorists give it. maybe i'm naïve, but bohemian grove is just a playground for rich fucks, basically. jack london was even a member of the bohemian club.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 14, 2012)

I hear they have the money to pay for those expensive noob detectors.
If you're serious, check that shit out on google earth and see what woods
are available nearby (looks lie there's lotsa camping space to me). I bet it
is pretty nice there when it isn't wet. If somebody had a car to get to
town for supplies, I'd be in. But, if you just want to slash tires in the
parking lot or cut holes in their fence, count me out.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounds awesome, one way ticket to jail and maybe more, within five minutes of entering this property...idiot.


----------



## rhammond2k (Jan 15, 2012)

halgallonz said:


> im sure alot of you folks might be tired of occupy- but i just had this idea that it would be really badass to occupy the bohemian grove site or at least the parking lot or woods around it..I already realize theres tons of security but i still think it would be awesome, more of a dream than anything else..but that doesnt mean i wouldnt be down for it if there were enough people involved..i dunno, am i the only one who thinks this would be badass/hillarious??They would obviously know why we chose this spot!
> 
> i guess this also depends on whether or not a person believes the "theories" or not..
> 
> ...


 
Occupy Bohemian Grove began in July 2011 based on a Call to Action from Anonymous. It is documented in the Anthony J Hilder film, Illuminazi: Bilderberg West Bohemian Grove which is available on youtube and vimeo.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 16, 2012)

sweet, im gonna check this video out, i've watched alot of videos on bohemian grove but i havent came across this, but sometimes you really gotta dig..

haha im an idiot for having an opinion and an idea??that's your feedback? wtf. you must be a real important person in your own head, right?


----------



## rhammond2k (Jan 16, 2012)

halgallonz said:


> sweet, im gonna check this video out, i've watched alot of videos on bohemian grove but i havent came across this, but sometimes you really gotta dig..
> 
> haha im an idiot for having an opinion and an idea??that's your feedback? wtf. you must be a real important person in your own head, right?


 Yes. This is the latest and most up-to-date video on Bohemian Grove and the New World Order Illuminati featuring Newt Gingrich, Henry Kissinger and the Bush clan. Look forward to the Occupy Bohemian Grove call to action in July 2012 if we are not already under martial law and all in FEMA camps under NDAA by then. Meanwhile, keep digging. The truth will set you free. 
See also: http://extraordinaryintelligence.co...-film-by-anthony-j-hilder-and-robert-hammond/


----------



## Ekstasis (Mar 13, 2012)

My grandpa worked security there when I was a kid. Security is pretty tight. They greet you before you even get fully into the parking lot that is away from the buildings, if you are not expected. Lots of cameras all around. 

Burning it would hurt the local people, the majority of which are poor. 

I don't really think you would be that stupid to post burning this place online.


----------

